# Vegar`s House of Performance Cars



## Vegar

Hi everybody

Im new to this forum and this is going to be my string of model car projects.

First up is a Revell 1968 Pontiac Firebird 400 with drag mods, hope you like it:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Looking good so far, Vegar. Look forward to seeing more.

Mo


----------



## Vegar

Thanks


----------



## Ian Anderson

Hay Welcome aboard Vegar, Nice looking build dude, Your right on top of it starting your won garage thread here as well,....
Hope to see more of you here man,...If you need anything Just give one of use a shout, We will be happy to help.....But it looks like you have a good grip on it...




*
Ian*


----------



## Vegar

Thanks Ian


----------



## s.moe

Vegar......Welcome to the neighborhood, And fell free to join in on all the Thread's......
You got a great start to your Garage, And a nice title to it as well......Pic of your '68 Firebird, Look's Great,,,, Show more of it when you can......:thumbsup:

MOE.


----------



## Vegar

Thanks 

I have looked at some of the threads here, and there is a lot of great model cars have gotten a lot of tips and inspiration im putting together a work place, so i wont have to use my kitchen table all the time


----------



## s.moe

Vegar......Hey,, The Kitchen table is still where I do my work at..............Haven't gotten around to getting me a work bench or Area yet....But, Yeah when you have to clean it up all the time, It get's to be a pain...........Can't wait to have my own space to work,, Where I can just leave everything and start and stop,, Right where I left off......

MOE.


----------



## Vegar

problem is, i dont klean up the kitchen table


----------



## Ian Anderson

You could have *HAM AND EGGS* and still build models *IN THE SAME PLACE*, ...lol....Cant beet that with a stick,...
I'm down with that idea, _ALL DAY LONG_,........"Someone pass the Ketsup Please",...lol...lol





*Ian*


----------



## s.moe

Well...Vegar,,, What's the problem with working the way your working ???...:lol:
Just kidding, My new Friend.....Really, I know what it's like.....It's got to be nice to have your own space to work...Is all I'm saying.......

MOE.


See where your location is listed as.... Norway,,,......Is that a city, or the Country of ??.........


----------



## s.moe

Ian...Only problem is ,,you have to De-grease your model's before you can Lay down any Paint on 'em.......

MOE.


----------



## 440 dakota

great start and welcome to the site,lots of great guys and inspiration here on a side note in high school my buddy had a 68 with a 327 in it and it was kinda quick but my RR would blow it off the road man we had lotsa fun BITD


----------



## Schwinnster

Hi Vegar. Welcome aboard. I see you've already met some of the great guys here. Looking forward to seeing that Firebird come together, but get your work place, workbench, just the way *you* want it first. Just about any place you can build a model is cool-- but a spot just for your models, and just for you-- well, that's just about as good as it gets. I knew a guy who was a traveling salesman, and worked on his models in hotel rooms......


----------



## Vegar

Thanks for all the positive feedback guys:thumbsup:
My workplace is nearly done, just need more light to work in.


----------



## Schwinnster

Vegar said:


> Thanks for all the positive feedback guys:thumbsup:
> My workplace is nearly done, just need more light to work in.


*NICE!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Ian Anderson

Thats a nice spot there Vagar, .........But, _HOW CAN YOU HAVE YOUR EGGS THERE MAN_, ...AND BUILD at the same time now,....lol....I mean, *WHO* will pass the katsup now,...lol......
No for real_,..GOOD SPOT_ for model building dude.....Should work out well,..Like I said, Make sure to Let me know what I can do to help,......





*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I wish my workspace was that clean!


----------



## Vegar

Thanks Ian, im pretty happy with how it turned out


----------



## Vegar

s.moe said:


> Well...Vegar,,, What's the problem with working the way your working ???...:lol:
> Just kidding, My new Friend.....Really, I know what it's like.....It's got to be nice to have your own space to work...Is all I'm saying.......
> 
> MOE.
> 
> 
> See where your location is listed as.... Norway,,,......Is that a city, or the Country of ??.........


Norway as in the country Norway. I live on the west coast. Small island with around 18 000 residents


----------



## Ian Anderson

*WOW *Vegar that IS COOL, you must tell us more about you home......

And whats the deal with Rotten Shark Fin Soup anyway,..SoundS REALLY BAD....lol



*
Ian*


----------



## s.moe

LOL @ Ian......Come on Ian, Try it you might like it.......:lol:

Vegar.....Now that's the kind of work space I'm talking about,my friend.....:thumbsup:
Plenty of room for work and storage......Nice..

MOE.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Not sure if its *JUST THE FIN,* of the shark, or the hole shark,...lol.. But they let it get rotten first then eat it,...they say its a delicacies over there and all, But MAN, others say, IT'S HORRIBLE, I'm just curious if hes tried it is all...lol..lol..Maybe its just something you have to be grown up eating as well,......

But no answer *SO FAR*,.....it might be *ONLY IN ICELAND *they do that in as well,..Not Norway at all,..lol...lol..Inquisative Minds *WONT TO KNOW*..





*Ian*


----------



## s.moe

Ian that Remind's me about a story my Uncle told me.. He said that over in Nam, the vietnamese would bury a big head of Cabbage, For a couple of week's........Then they would dig it back up and eat it.....Something about it Ferminting,, and you could get a buzz, Off of it or something like that......Guess there are other worse thing's to eat ......:lol:

MOE.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Yep,, my father was in *Korea* and they did the same thing, Called it *Kimchee*,..Not sure if that how you spell it or not, But...
I wouldn't feet it to my dog,..lol...lol...Thats as bad as smoking banana peels of cow chips for a buzz,..lol....lol...My father said ALL of Korea smelled of the stiff as well,..lol





*Ian*


----------



## s.moe

Yep that's it.....He said they usually had it on special event's or occasions......

MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Kimchi.....reminds me of an old M*A*S*H episode where Frank Burns sees two Koreans burying a bomb and he is searching for it the next day and it turns out to be a Kimchi pot. Funny stuff. I loved that show.


----------



## s.moe

SOooo.......Vegar,, As you can see.... Most of the fellow's just Chit-Chat about whatever,, Inbetween someone's pic's of their build's......And we do tend to stray-off topic from time to time......:lol:

Post some more pic's of the Firebird, when ya can, My Norwegian Friend......

MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

s.moe said:


> SOooo.......Vegar,, As you can see.... Most of the fellow's just Chit-Chat about whatever,, Inbetween someone's pic's of their build's......And we do tend to stray-off topic from time to time......:lol:
> 
> Post some more pic's of the Firebird, when ya can, My Norwegian Friend......
> 
> MOE.


We've also been known to hijack a thread now and then! :lol:


----------



## Vegar

s.moe said:


> SOooo.......Vegar,, As you can see.... Most of the fellow's just Chit-Chat about whatever,, Inbetween someone's pic's of their build's......And we do tend to stray-off topic from time to time......:lol:
> 
> Post some more pic's of the Firebird, when ya can, My Norwegian Friend......
> 
> MOE.


Yes, i noticed

Found a long lost front for a Revell Dodge Viper, and gave it some tlc. Before i lost it, i messed up the paint job, so it got a new color. Had plans for flat black, wich it said on the spray can. It was more semi-gloss black....


----------



## Vegar

Besides the Viper and Firebird, here is my stack of projects and a Sonny`s Pro Mod engine(RGE 605) is in the making....:thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

You're gonna love that '68 Charger kit!

Mo


----------



## Vegar

71 Charger 500 said:


> You're gonna love that '68 Charger kit!
> 
> Mo


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ian Anderson

Nice haul there vegar, I have most of those my self,..You will love that 57 stepside as well as the charger,...All of them are cool really....


Do your self a favor when it come the 57 dude, And Use a wood bed Decal, on it, I made mine Custom, I could send you a copy if you wont one,..
Or E-mail it to you and you could Water slide print it your self, One or the other will work,....






*Ian*


----------



## Vegar

Your 57 was in the back on the picture of the Jesse James bike? 

I have a plan on what to do with most of them:thumbsup:


----------



## Vegar

Ian Anderson said:


> Nice haul there vegar, I have most of those my self,..You will love that 57 stepside as well as the charger,...All of them are cool really....
> 
> 
> Do your self a favor when it come the 57 dude, And Use a wood bed Decal, on it, I made mine Custom, I could send you a copy if you wont one,..
> Or E-mail it to you and you could Water slide print it your self, One or the other will work,....
> 
> *Ian*


Not sure what im gonna do at the back yet. Body is painted in brown primer, im going with a Rat Rod style on it. I could maybe make it smooth and paint it flat black or alu....


----------



## 440 dakota

who makes that Ford GT40 you have ??? how is the detail on it?? thats about the only Ford I have a soft spot for and would like to buy a nice kit of one


----------



## Vegar

The GT40 is from Fujimi, parts look good, have not test fitted anything yet... GT40 is one of my favorite cars, they are gorgeous:thumbsup:


----------



## s.moe

Hey,,,,Vegar.....Just curious,, But what does a Revell or AMT 1/24 Model kit cost there in Norway ??? Here where I live on the East Coast of the USA,, They run in the range of $12 to $25,, Depending on which store you buy them at and which kit it is.....

MOE.


----------



## Vegar

From my supplier a plastic kit is 40 - 50 US Dollars regardless of the make. Norway is a expencive country to live in. Im also working on real cars along with a good friend of mine. I have a 1987 Ford Thunderbird LX and he has a 1967 Chevrolet Camaro with a Big Block 402 engine. Usually we order our parts from USA, its cheaper and more parts is available, even with the shipping....


----------



## 71 Charger 500

vegar said:


> from my supplier a plastic kit is 40 - 50 us dollars regardless of the make. Norway is a expencive country to live in. Im also working on real cars along with a good friend of mine. I have a 1987 ford thunderbird lx and he has a 1967 chevrolet camaro with a big block 402 engine. Usually we order our parts from usa, its cheaper and more parts is available, even with the shipping....


ouch !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vegar

Is anyone else having trouble uploading photos? Keep getting "failed" when i try to upload a photo. Im well within the size limit....


----------



## Vegar

Does anyone have some advice on building rollcages from scratch?


----------



## Schwinnster

Vegar said:


> Does anyone have some advice on building rollcages from scratch?


Haven't scratched any roll cages personally, but have used lengths of the sprue to make frame components and such. I usually look for the longest piece of sprue with the least amount of nubs on it, cut those nubs off, and file/sand the length of sprue nice and smooth. Then I very carefully bend it by holding it over a lit candle-- using this method for judging how high above the flame to hold it: 

I put the palm of my hand over top of the flame to where I can hold it for more than a few seconds-- where I can _just barely _feel the heat. 

I then hold the sprue, or rod, etc above the flame at that general height and keep trying to bend it-- Takes practice, but you will know when it is heated up enough to bend it. I've had pretty good luck with that, as it doesn't melt the plastic sprue or rod-- it just heats it up. 

Found this YouTube video of a guy showing how to make a roll cage:



He's showing how to make one for a '65 Chevelle.

Also, you might want to check out Mo's (71 Charger 500) wild little modified Valiant dirt track racer. He used the roll cage out of an AMT Nascar kit for it, but also did some other fabricating which might help. Here's the link to Mo's Valiant thread: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=327012&highlight=scratchbuilt+roll+cage&page=2

Hope this helps


----------



## Vegar

Thanks alot :thumbsup:


----------



## Vegar

Have not been able to figure out why i cant upload photos to my thread here yet... so i have put my photos on photobucket and im going to add a link when i update here.

http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f87/Vegar85/


----------



## Rns1016

You can just use the IMG code provided from Photobucket, that's what I do with my uploads.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Okay Vegar, let me see if maybe I can help ya here. I know this was a pain for me years ago when I first started surfing the web. 

When you open your Photobucket, open the folder of one of your models by clicking on it. It will take you to a page that shows several pictures that you have taken. Now, put your cursor on the picture like so: (click on these pictures to make them larger)


Once you put your cursor on the picture, the window you see above will automatically open. Now, put your cursor on the "IMG thumb" inside that window, the bottom option, like this: 


Now left click on that "IMG thumb" option, it will say "copied" in that window for a cople of seconds. Now you just come here to where you want to post your pictures, right click in this window, click "paste" like normal and viola, your picture link is here and the picture will show when you click "submit reply". Make sure you put a space in between your pictures and the pictures will go down the page instead of being across the page. By using the IMG Thumb option, the pictures will look smaller (like mine do here) but when you click on them they will enlarge. That uses less bandwidth on the site and you can post more pictures in a single post. 

Hope that helps, if not, send me a PM and I will see what we can do to help ya out.

Mo


----------



## CJTORINO

wow. great tutorial, Mo.


----------



## scottnkat

Agreed - that was really well done, Mo. Great job!


----------



## Vegar




----------



## Vegar

Thanks Mo:thumbsup:


----------



## Vegar

This is my AMT 57 Chevy Stepside. I have changed to classic looking wheels and a old Fuel Injection system. The hood and bed floor is sanded smooth. Have not put the bed together yet, but it looks like its just enough room for the slicks...


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Hey Vegar, I see you got it to work, good job. I am diggin' the slicks on the back of this old Shivvy Pick Up! Got wheels picked out yet?

Mo


----------



## 71 Charger 500

CJTORINO said:


> wow. great tutorial, Mo.


Thanks guys, just trying to help a fellow plastic junkie out!:thumbsup:


----------



## Vegar

71 Charger 500 said:


> Hey Vegar, I see you got it to work, good job. I am diggin' the slicks on the back of this old Shivvy Pick Up! Got wheels picked out yet?
> 
> Mo


Going to use stock wheels, keeping things simple


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Looking forward to seeing it progress!

Mo


----------



## Rns1016

Beauty in the making.


----------



## Schwinnster

Vegar said:


> Going to use stock wheels, keeping things simple


*Steelies RULE!* 
Can't wait to see more :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Vegar

Have made some progress on the wheels for the 57 stepside and gathering parts for some new ideas 

After being awake for some 30 hours straight, insanity kicked in... Found a 40 Ford Delivery(AMT) that i didnt finished, hacked it up and dropped a Gibson Pro Mod in the front... Have a great night/day:freak:


----------



## Schwinnster

:thumbsup: Now all you need is a couple *"GIBSON Speedy Delivery"* decals for the doors or back panels


----------



## 71 Charger 500

That's a LOT of engine!


----------



## Vegar

Have more photos of the "Speedy Delivery" here: http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f87/Vegar85/

Going to keep focus on the 57 Stepside.


----------



## Vegar

Picked up a Revell 67 Plymouth GTX Hemi today


----------



## Rns1016

Vegar said:


> Picked up a Revell 67 Plymouth GTX Hemi today


----------



## Vegar

Plan is to make Jimmy Addison`s 67 GTX Silver Bullet. Need to make a similar exhaust system as on the Bullet and im missing the cross-ram intake, the intake in the kit has dual carbs inline.


----------



## Rns1016

Vegar said:


> Plan is to make Jimmy Addison`s 67 GTX Silver Bullet. Need to make a similar exhaust system as on the Bullet and im missing the cross-ram intake, the intake in the kit has dual carbs inline.


It's going to be sweet....:thumbsup:


----------



## Vegar

I hope so, but i have a lot to build on before this one


----------



## s.moe

Hello,,,Vegar.....My Norwegian Friend.........Your garage is really taking shape,,Lot's of build's starting to roll off the work bench,,,As well as some new one's coming in.....Really like what you've got started with your '55 Chevy pick-up.....:thumbsup:
Keep up the good work and Post some more Pic's of it when you can.....

MOE.


----------



## Vegar

Thanks Moe:thumbsup:

Here is a link for my Photobucket: http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f87/Vegar85/


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Here is a link to a cross ram intake for sale on Ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mopar-CROSS...596?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6e1d98d4


----------



## Vegar

Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Vegar

I found the Cross Ram intake and some other nice parts at http://www.reliableresin.com/index.php

Any experiences with this company?


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I've never done business with them myself but I've heard about them many times. Never heard anything bad that I can recall.


----------



## Vegar

71 Charger 500 said:


> I've never done business with them myself but I've heard about them many times. Never heard anything bad that I can recall.




Prepping the frame with suspension and some other parts on 57 Stepside for paint


----------



## Vegar




----------



## Rns1016

That's going to be one sweet truck, looks great so far.


----------



## Vegar

Thanks


----------



## harristotle

Love the velocity stacks :thumbsup:


----------



## Vegar

harristotle said:


> Love the velocity stacks :thumbsup:


I love them too, left overs from a 55 Nomad that didnt go so well many years ago.... Just stript the chrome off, and painted with an aluminium color. Im very happy with how it turned out


----------



## Vegar




----------



## Schwinnster

*Man, that looks great as is!* Love those old pickups with the painted grille/bumpers. Can't wait to see those stacks sticking up out of the engine compartment!


----------



## Vegar

Thanks

Im very happy with how the grille and bumper turn out. Rear bumper is white too. Have painted the engine compartment and i might spray the body sometime today, interior and a lot of small parts is painted


----------



## Rns1016

I think when I'm at the LHS I'm going to look for a truck, geez thanks.


----------



## Vegar

I like trucks and want more in my collection, maybe a mid-50s Ford F100 and a late 60s Chevy C10 But right now im looking at a 68 Dodge Dart Hemi(revell) and maybe a rod project.. Need to order some plastic sheets soon anyway, Speedy Delivery is going to need a new firewall and tubs in the back


----------



## Rns1016

I was thinking about getting the Dart as-well and make it the same way it was in Forza 4. BTW any see the new Dodge Dart? Yes Dodge is remaking the Dart but it's not what you think if you haven't seen it.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Rns1016 said:


> I was thinking about getting the Dart as-well and make it the same way it was in Forza 4. BTW any see the new Dodge Dart? Yes Dodge is remaking the Dart but it's not what you think if you haven't seen it.


I've seen the new Dart. I hate it when they prostitute the old car model names.


----------



## Vegar

I havent seen the new Dart yet. Im happy they did the Challenger retro, after what they did to the Charger... Your Forza Dart looks Bad Ass:thumbsup: 
Found some pictures of a buildt Revell Dart and it had the Crossram intake i want for my 67 GTX Silver Bullet, and i have a spare supercharger for a Hemi to put on

Edit: I just saw the Dart.....


----------



## Rns1016

Vegar said:


> I havent seen the new Dart yet. Im happy they did the Challenger retro, after what they did to the Charger... Your Forza Dart looks Bad Ass:thumbsup:
> Found some pictures of a buildt Revell Dart and it had the Crossram intake i want for my 67 GTX Silver Bullet, and i have a spare supercharger for a Hemi to put on
> 
> Edit: I just saw the Dart.....


That's how the Dart came stock in Forza 4. It's the only can that had a matte finish. I remember when I first played the game and I saw the Dart and the whole primer look and fell in love. 

To me the 2013 Dart = Neon It's like they want the Neon to continue thru different names. I'm not saying it's a bad looking car, it's just a shame it's a dart. It's like the Dodge Challenger all over again, sweet bad ass muscle car to a :freak:


----------



## Vegar

I`ve been playing Gran Turismo since the first one came out, but the last 2-3 have been the same thing over and over... Sure its nice with 1000 different cars to drive, but when its 50 different types of Mazda Miata and RX7s i get disapointed.... 

The Dart isnt a bad looking car, but its not what you associate with the name... As you say, its a new Neon


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Vegar said:


> The Dart isnt a bad looking car, but its not what you associate with the name... As you say, its a new Neon


My thoughts when I first saw it was exactly that, a re-bodied Neon, just another pregnant roller skate. Yuck.


----------



## Rns1016

Vegar said:


> I`ve been playing Gran Turismo since the first one came out, but the last 2-3 have been the same thing over and over... Sure its nice with 1000 different cars to drive, but when its 50 different types of Mazda Miata and RX7s i get disapointed....
> 
> The Dart isnt a bad looking car, but its not what you associate with the name... As you say, its a new Neon


Me too, remember the suzuki escudo glitch in GT3? Yeah I hear you, I was really disappointed with 4 and especially 5. 1000 cars and 15% were "premium" cars? Took them 5 years to make GT 4 1/2



71 Charger 500 said:


> My thoughts when I first saw it was exactly that, a re-bodied Neon, just another pregnant roller skate. Yuck.


Yeah the Caliber now the "Dart"? I love Dodge always have all will but just stop with the name changes and go back to the Neon. Ford tried this with the Taurus, renamed it the "500", now they totally remade it and it's actually a very sweet looking car in my book. Almost 400HP twin turbo luxuryish car for $40K I take that anyday over any caddy or benz.


----------



## Vegar

Yeah, you could go endless hundred mph if tuned "right" ? 
I bought NFS Shoft 2, and was very happy with it. It felt more alive when you drove around the track and you could do alot of changes to the cars, but its useless to drive without a wheel....


----------



## Rns1016

Vegar said:


> Yeah, you could go endless hundred mph if tuned "right" ?
> I bought NFS Shoft 2, and was very happy with it. It felt more alive when you drove around the track and you could do alot of changes to the cars, but its useless to drive without a wheel....


Shift?  

I played the first one for a bit and was kinda disappointed with it honestly but I get what your saying. The ass end will actually have some movement in Shift then any GT.


----------



## Vegar

Rns1016 said:


> Shift?
> 
> I played the first one for a bit and was kinda disappointed with it honestly but I get what your saying. The ass end will actually have some movement in Shift then any GT.


Yeah, i meant Shift 
I had the first Shift game too, but was disapointed with it, and it got alot of bad reviews, Shift 2 was better


----------



## Rns1016

Vegar said:


> Yeah, i meant Shift
> I had the first Shift game too, but was disapointed with it, and it got alot of bad reviews, Shift 2 was better


I guess since it was their first shot at a some what simulator racing game it had it down falls.


----------



## s.moe

Vegar......It's been a few day's since I've checked-in on your garage.....Chevy pick-up's starting to really take shape.....Love the engine Stack's and the solid front axel under the frame......I kind of like the in Primered"rough look" with the white grill and bumper.....
I'll check back on it's progress, when I can.....

MOE.


----------



## Vegar

Hi Moe The cab got a second coat of primer after i painted the engine bay. Im thinking of roughing it up again... Working on the wheels now


----------



## Vegar

Been busy with a rigger course at work since last update, but now its time to continue on the 57 Stepside. Im working on some engine details tonight, and i did some touch ups in the engine bay yeasterday. Im thinking about scuffing the paint again, and i have some decals i want to add. Can i add them and then scuff to get a worn/faded look or will it just mess up the decals?


----------



## Schwinnster

Hey V-- I worked 33 years in a steel mill, and some of my best friends were riggers  Is that the kind of rigger course you're taking? 

I've been thinking of doing the same thing you're thinking of-- scuffing up some decals. I'm thinking of putting the decals on, letting them set up good, and covering them with some sort of clear-- rattlecan flat, or brush on FUTURE-- and _then_ scuff them up with a SkotchBrite type nylon scouring pad sort of thing. I do know, slow and easy does it when scuffing-- take a swipe and see how it looks before taking the next one. I'm thinking the clear will give the decals just a little more protection during the process. 

Good luck. Looking forward to seeing how yours comes out.


----------



## Vegar

Yes same kind of course. Im working on pipe systems at a shipyard, we build drilling and production rigs and onshore instalations. Im at the pipe systems, doing pressure testing, video inspections and bolt tensioning.

Im gonna have a hard time finding flat clear on rattlecan around here, but i can check with a paint shop. I did use 3M Skotchbrite the last time i scuffed it, (gray pad)i use them to prep for primer too, and i have a left over body and some decals so im gonna do some tests, and see how it turns out.


----------



## s.moe

Hey,, Vegar......How's the Weather there in Norway ???? I've been seeing on the T.V. that Europe is really getting some nasty winter weather there this past week.....So far, Here in the U.S., it's been a mild Winter, and in some places hardly any cold weather to speak of.....

Any more progress on your build ??? I'll check back in on it later, too see......

MOE.


----------



## Vegar

Been working on the 57 Stepside. I left the paint as it was and im adding some decals to it. Also made the driveshaft fit

Work in progress









At the same time im doing a quick "Barnfind" 63 Stingray


----------



## Vegar

s.moe said:


> Hey,, Vegar......How's the Weather there in Norway ???? I've been seeing on the T.V. that Europe is really getting some nasty winter weather there this past week.....So far, Here in the U.S., it's been a mild Winter, and in some places hardly any cold weather to speak of.....
> 
> Any more progress on your build ??? I'll check back in on it later, too see......
> 
> MOE.


Been a very mild winther here too. Lot of wind and rain. We did get some snow just after new year and now the last few days... Just now the past 2 hours i`ve seen rain, sleet and it just started snowing again...:freak: I want to move somewhere warm


----------



## s.moe

Glad to here it's been a mild winter there as well for you......Pic's are looking great.....Love the idea of the '63 vette--Barn find,,,,,Just throwing this out there for you....The Corvette body's are made of Fiberglass, So you won't find any Rust on the Body itself....Frames,Bumper's Trim and rim's ....Yes.....Body,,,NO............Incase you didn't know that....Is all......

MOE.


----------



## Vegar

s.moe said:


> Glad to here it's been a mild winter there as well for you......Pic's are looking great.....Love the idea of the '63 vette--Barn find,,,,,Just throwing this out there for you....The Corvette body's are made of Fiberglass, So you won't find any Rust on the Body itself....Frames,Bumper's Trim and rim's ....Yes.....Body,,,NO............Incase you didn't know that....Is all......
> 
> MOE.


I know:thumbsup: 
Been a huge fan of american cars since 95/96, when my dad bought a 1980 Lincoln Versailles. Im building a 87 Thunderbird and a friend of mine is working on a 67 Camaro SS396


----------



## s.moe

That's very,very cool.....They all sound like Great project's.....Would love to see some Pic's of them sometime......Is it hard to find stock part's for them over there ???.....I bought a '66 Cooper Mini, back in the early '80's.....I had so much trouble finding part's for it here in the U.S., back then...(no internet, like now)....I held on to it for a few year's, But eventually sold it....Sure wish I had kept it now...... Oh Well....Live and Learn......

I Figured you allready new about the Corvette's body....Just had to throw that in,,Just incase....

Got to go, I'll catch ya Later, my Friend......

MOE.


----------



## Vegar

My dad sold the Lincoln a few years ago, and it was hard getting parts for it, even in the US. I think it was only build around 3-4000 of it in 1980, the model only lived 78-80. Very similar to the town car, but with the lump on the boot lid. Camaro is no problem getting parts for, but its just as easy to get it from the US. My t-bird can be difficult, depends on what i need. Service parts and engine, suspension, drivetrain and brakes is ok, but body, interior is harder, they dont make it anymore and you have to get it from a donor car.

Mini Coopers are cool cars

My dads Lincoln, the day ho sold it


















My friends 67 Camaro 396. Has a 402BB, 4speed and drum brakes on all four Alot of the body have been replaced today.









And my 87 T-bird LX. Looks ok, but i found alot of bad bodywork


----------



## Vegar

Decals done on both sides


----------



## scottnkat

Looks good, Vegar. It'll be nice to see it all come together.


----------



## Vegar

Thanks


----------



## DOM-19

Vegar, 63 vette looks good ,i have to get one ,first to come out with 3 window rear==dom


----------



## Vegar

DOM-19 said:


> Vegar, 63 vette looks good ,i have to get one ,first to come out with 3 window rear==dom


Thanks. This is not a kit that im going to invest alot of time in... Its a very basic AMT kit, the whole chassie is one piece, same with the interior and those thin metal rods to connect the wheels. I took it out to try a paint remover i got last week, i painted the corvette a few years ago and it didnt go so well. So im just gonna do a quick restoration and be done with it. Worn body, and fresh interior and chassie.


----------



## s.moe

Vegar,, my friend.....Thank's for showing the pic's .....Both your's and your friend's car Look great,, Really like the Paint color's as well.....As well as your father's Lincoln..Too..Even if he did sell it.........

The decal's on your Chevy Truck will look cool once you've finished it....And again,, The old Corvette barn find sound's like a great build, too....

MOE.


----------



## Vegar

Thanks Moe, glad you liked the cars
Im very pleased with the decals on the 57 stepside, the 63 Vette may end up as something decent too


----------



## Schwinnster

'57 is looking good Vegar. Can't wait to see it up on it's wheels & tires-- maybe next to your Vette too  

Nice looking project 1:1s you and your buddy got too:thumbsup: Love the paint on your buddy's Camaro. 

Your T-bird reminds me of my buddy Ron's '87 Mustang. He got an '87 Mustang and had it painted the same color as your T-bird. He bought it from a guy who buys wrecked Mustangs (fender benders- no wrecked frames) and rebuilds them. Ron and I put the front clip on his and got it ready for the paint. He also put a 'whales tail' spoiler on the back. It was a monster-- 5.0 and trick suspension package-- _everything_ but a Paxton supercharger. I was holding my hat on while Ron ran it up to 130mph one day.


----------



## Vegar

Schwinnster said:


> '57 is looking good Vegar. Can't wait to see it up on it's wheels & tires-- maybe next to your Vette too
> 
> Nice looking project 1:1s you and your buddy got too:thumbsup: Love the paint on your buddy's Camaro.
> 
> Your T-bird reminds me of my buddy Ron's '87 Mustang. He got an '87 Mustang and had it painted the same color as your T-bird. He bought it from a guy who buys wrecked Mustangs (fender benders- no wrecked frames) and rebuilds them. Ron and I put the front clip on his and got it ready for the paint. He also put a 'whales tail' spoiler on the back. It was a monster-- 5.0 and trick suspension package-- _everything_ but a Paxton supercharger. I was holding my hat on while Ron ran it up to 130mph one day.


Thanks John 
The T-bird and Mstang is build on the same Fox chassie, but the t-bird is a little bigger. I have the 5.0 V8 too, but im changing the auto trans for a manual one. Plan is stiffen it and get it to handle better


----------



## Vegar

Been working on the 63 Vette, made a 4 point cage, and painting trim and engine parts.
Cage, Drag Chute and a 427 BB, ready for Bonneville?:tongue:


----------



## scottnkat

Hey there! That's gonna look pretty good! I really like those wheels on the 'vette.


----------



## Vegar

Thanks Scott

The wheels are left overs from a 61 Ranchero kit, and they actually fit on the metal axles


----------



## Vegar

Interior is done


----------



## Vegar

Interior is in place, chassie finished, final mock-up of body and chassie


----------



## scottnkat

Looks good, man! I like that!! It has a kinda "tired but can still whoopass" type of look to it. Good job!


----------



## Vegar

Thanks Scott  

Im very happy with how it turned out too. I used the body to test a paint remover i got, i didnt let it sit long enough to remove everything, but im happy with the look Cleaned the other parts and just painted them with flat red and black. And it got my first homemade 4-point rollcage:thumbsup:


----------



## Vegar

:woohoo: Just finished the 63 Vette :woohoo:


----------



## Schwinnster

I like the look of your Vette too Vegar :thumbsup: Nice how you kind of used it as a test bed for the paint remover and your first scratchbuilt roll cage, etc, and you got a cool looking model out of the deal 

I keep looking at the older Vettes-- 53/55-- and keep thinking I'm going to make one of them a salt flats racer, with full moon discs, and maybe a hopped up Blue Flame straight 6. Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## Vegar

Thanks John

Im very happy with how it turned out. With the 427 Big Block, cage and dragchute its ready to hit the Highspeed Shootouts:thumbsup:

I like your plans for a 53/55 Vette, those are gorgeous cars


----------



## Vegar

Havent been doing any building on the 57 Stepside since the 63 Vette was done, been nice with some time off. But 3 old kits have had some old paintjobs and chrome stript 










Stript for chrome


----------



## Schwinnster

Cool looking projects there Vegar. Can't wait to see what you do with that '62 Bel Air. I have the '62 Pontiac Catalina and I'm looking forward to getting started on it. Great kit btw, the Pony, if you get a chance to get one. Can be built like your Bel Air, early dragster or a custom. I'll have to get another one so I can build both versions....... and one --_or two_-- of those Bel Airs too  
Here's pics of the Pony kit: http://public.fotki.com/V866/model-cars--trucks/kinda-kustoms/62-pony-/

Are you going to get all those parts re-chromed, or just paint them?


----------



## Vegar

Thanks John

Im looking forward to the 62 Bel Air myself. I have mocked up the suspension to see how it looks. Plan is to lower the spindels by cutting out a section of them, and the cut the lower A-arm from the K-member to get a different angle. Black body, red interior, GM Rally wheels and the 409 engine with Z11 option:thumbsup:

The 57 Bel Air is getting a old school street racer look, and im not sure about the Viper GTS yet. The chrome parts it stript will be painted in other colors. The front and rear bumpers for the 62, will be aluminium. I have gone a little tired of chrome and shiny stuff, so im using flat colors on some builds.

Those Catalina kits looks great, and those piecrust slicks are the same ones that are on my 57 Stepside


----------



## Vegar

Im looking at some kits and building material at MegaHobby.com. Plain sheets, strips and rods. What sizes would you recommend for floors, cage and so on...?


----------



## scottnkat

For building the rollcages that I recently did, I used 0.60 and 0.80 round rod. It is thin enough that it bends easily and works out to (if I remember right) a scale 2 inch and 2 1/2 inch rollcage tube. As far as the sheets go, I used 0.10, 0.20, and 0.40 sheet depending on what I was making. Hope that helps.


----------



## Vegar

Thanks Scott


----------



## Vegar

Finally i got some work done on the 57 Stepside. Chassie is pretty much done, just needs some minor touch ups on front wheels and engine mount. Tires are scuffed and exhaust is opened up in the ends


----------



## Schwinnster

*Stacks, glass-packs, and pie-crusts!* Can't wait to see this one together Vegar, but that rolling chassis is sweet as is :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat

Sure enough - this is looking really great.


----------



## Vegar

Thanks guys


----------



## Vegar

A small side project, 1968 Dodge 440 Magnum. The 68 Charger gets the 426 Hemi that also came with the kit. Hope you like it


----------



## scottnkat

looks good to me! It's always nice to have a little something extra left after a build...


----------



## Vegar

Thanks

I prefer buying kit where you can build several versions, its nice to have spare parts for other builds. I have not done so much on the 68 Charger yet, only done some work with the front. Im going flush mount the grille, like on the Charger 500, but with different lights. 

On the 57 Stepside im opening the grille, and interior is in progress...


----------



## Schwinnster

Nice looking 440 Vegar :thumbsup: Gotta love big 4 barrels, distributors, and coils  Looking forward to seeing this in an engine compartment.


----------



## Vegar

Schwinnster said:


> Nice looking 440 Vegar :thumbsup: Gotta love big 4 barrels, distributors, and coils  Looking forward to seeing this in an engine compartment.


Thanks John 

This engine is just going to stay in the engine stand, a 426 Hemi is going in the 68 Charger. Hopefully that will look as nice as the 440


----------



## DOM-19

I like that engine stand???--dom


----------



## Vegar

DOM-19 said:


> I like that engine stand???--dom


Thanks Dom

The enginestand came with the Carger kit


----------



## s.moe

Vegar.....Build is look's great.....Really like the Engine and stand, Too.....I'll be looking forward to the finished Shot's.....

MOE


----------



## Vegar

Thanks Moe


----------



## Vegar

Back to the 57 Stepside, assembled the bed and clearence to the tyres are better than i hoped for. Just needs alittle work


----------



## CorvairJim

The pick 'em up is looking great so far. The way I see it, you could get your tire clearance out back the hard way or the easy way... The hard way is to open up the wheelwells some and rebuild their lips. The EASY way is to just lift the back of the truck a couple of scale inches! Give 'er a little rake, a little ATT-I-TUDE! :dude:


----------



## Vegar

Thanks Jim I just sanded the area where you see it touches and rounded the lower edge alittle. I dont notice much difference on it, after sanding either, so im happy with it. Got the bed and interior painted last night


----------



## s.moe

Hey,, Vegar....Your '57 Chevy Stepside is looking Good, my friend.....I saw were you told Jim that you had sanded the rear bed fender's, to give the tire's Clearance....
As I was looking at your side picture of it,,,, I noticed why you're tire's are hitting them....The whole bed is positioned Low on the frame Rail's.....Usually the Main body line that start's on the front fender's and flow's through the door and rear doorpost,,Also follow's through the Body line that is in the rear bed fender's.....
Just a friendly observation, as to what was causing this....But if you've already fixed it so they're not rubbing....:thumbsup:...Carry on, My Friend.....

MOE


----------



## Vegar

Hey Moe

No more rubbing against the wheels, and the bed is painted, ready to be glued to the frame when the cab and interior is done... 
This kit came with low profile tires and i have changed to the ones on it now, to get a old school look and lift the front alittle. It was LOW....


----------



## Vegar

Hi guys:wave:

I have been busy the last month, so i have not done much building.
I was about to start assembly of the 57 Stepside body, when i saw how bad the windows fit against the body....Wish i had seen it before. Looks like i have to order scratch building material from the US, so the 57 is put away for now. 

Started on this AMT 1925 Model T this afternoon, and have made good progress on it. Im building the competition version. Pure racecar with a blown Lincoln engine. Front wheels comes from a AMT Performance Pack kit.


----------



## scottnkat

Well, that's gonna look sharp!! Looking forward to more


----------



## CorvairJim

That Model T has "The Look"! A pure early 1960's vibe. You mentioned the glass fitment problem with the '57 Chevy pickup. I read on another forum that one guy had success fitting the windshield from OUTSIDE the cab! You may consider trying that. If nothing else, maybe you could carefully sand away the edges of the windshield so that it fit into the opening that way. Just something to try.


----------



## Vegar

Thanks Scott
Thanks Jim, im gonna have a look at it


----------



## Vegar

Painted body, interior and some details tonight


----------



## pejota

Did the front wheels come with the white walls? Or were those painted on? THey look fantastic


----------



## Vegar

Both front and back wheels came withe the white walls and letters


----------



## jutta

Perfect. You are so clever. And the car is very cute.

Retusche


----------



## Vegar

Thanks Jutta

Progress is going to be slow over the next weeks. I crashed my bicycle last sunday and broke my left ankle. The front of the foot was twisted 90 degrees to the left. Now i have 2 plates and 15 screws holding everything in place. The ligaments was torn off, so it will take 8-10 weeks before i can start putting some weight on the foot.....

Will try to finish the 25 coupe when i get back home, along with some older half finished projects :thumbsup:

See you guys soon, have a great day :wave:


----------



## pejota

OUCH!

get better soon!


----------



## Vegar

pejota said:


> OUCH!
> 
> get better soon!



Working on it:thumbsup:


----------



## Rondo

Sorry to hear about your wreck. A full and speedy recovery to you! Hopefully you'll get some extra model time out of the deal at least.


----------



## Vegar

Rondo said:


> Sorry to hear about your wreck. A full and speedy recovery to you! Hopefully you'll get some extra model time out of the deal at least.


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## CorvairJim

Hang in there, my friend. You're in our prayers. Stay off your feet and let it heal up right. Like Rondo said, take the opportunity to do lots more model work!


----------



## Vegar

CorvairJim said:


> Hang in there, my friend. You're in our prayers. Stay off your feet and let it heal up right. Like Rondo said, take the opportunity to do lots more model work!


Thanks Jim :thumbsup:


----------



## DOM-19

Vega, all you could do is what your body will permit you to do, take your time & when doc. Tells you to go to theropy go,it will help i just went through two shoulder operations, worked on models with one hand ????--dom


----------



## Vegar

DOM-19 said:


> Vega, all you could do is what your body will permit you to do, take your time & when doc. Tells you to go to theropy go,it will help i just went through two shoulder operations, worked on models with one hand ????--dom


Getting well is priority #1. In about 8 weeks i can get one of the bolts inside my ankle removed, and then i can start to use my foot again.


----------



## Vegar

The engine is finished and the interior is glued in place. 
Engine and body is not glued to the frame yet, but this is pretty much what it will look like. Racing decals will be added as well


----------



## scottnkat

looking good, bud!


----------



## CorvairJim

Yeah, what Scott said! :thumbsup:


----------



## Vegar

Thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Vegar

Getting there....


----------



## scottnkat

coming together really well there, bud - I like the decals on the primer-colored body.


----------



## pejota

Looks awesome, next on my list after some slingshot dragsters!


----------



## CorvairJim

Straight out of the mid to late 1950's. You NAILED the look!


----------



## s.moe

Vegar.....How's the Ankle, My Friend ????? I sure hated to read about what happened....And I hope you have a speedy Recovery with it.....

The Five-window is starting to really Take Shape.....Nice throw-back to the '50-'60's Racer's.....:thumbsup:
I'll be checking back on it's progress....And your's, TOO......
Take it Easy on that foot....

MOE


----------



## Vegar

s.moe said:


> Vegar.....How's the Ankle, My Friend ????? I sure hated to read about what happened....And I hope you have a speedy Recovery with it.....
> 
> The Five-window is starting to really Take Shape.....Nice throw-back to the '50-'60's Racer's.....:thumbsup:
> I'll be checking back on it's progress....And your's, TOO......
> Take it Easy on that foot....
> 
> MOE


Thanks Moe 
My ankle feels better and better for each week, and im really looking forward to removing one of thoose screws inside it, so i can start to use it again 
How are things at your end? 

Guys, thanks for your comments on the 25 Dragster
So far its strait out of the box, exccept for the front wheels. They came from a AMT Custom & Competition parts pack. I only have steering link and headers left, before its finished. I just need to make up my mind about using the headers that came with the kit or finding other ones....


----------



## s.moe

Great to hear your ankle is doing Better, Vegar.....:thumbsup:
As far as, "thing's on my End".....Busy as far as Work,,,But, Slow as far as Building Model's.....I just don't have much Free Time, After work,& Family stuff....to find time to start any build's right now......I'm about halfway through Remodeling a Double Wide Trailer, Replacing the Floor's, Interior Wall's, Redoing the Electrical & Plumbing, Etc....But, I have picked-up a few new kit's to build, once I do have time.....So, Work = Money,,, Money = Kit's.....LOL

I'll check back, when I can, my Friend.....Take it Easy on that Foot and keep on working on your Build's.....

MOE


----------



## Vegar

I have picked up some new kits myself, after saving up some money. Have been laid off from work since okt/nov last year, so my budget has been tight. I was about to start working again, and really looking forward to that, when i had my accident... Not much else to do, than relax, and look at the bright side of life.. its spring and my local American car club is planning the cruising season. 

Your trailer project sound interesting Moe, good luck with it :thumbsup:


----------



## Vegar

I finally added exhaust and steering link to my 25 Model T Coupe, and im happy to say its FINISHED


----------



## Vegar

A new project is already in progress. Its the Matt & Debbie Hays 1988 Ford Thunderbird Pro Street  The kit was bought second hand and looked great, exccept for missing tail lamps and a scratch on the rear window....


----------



## scottnkat

Your '25 looks great

Can't wait to see the t-bird


----------



## Vegar

Thanks Scott


----------



## Vegar

Made some progress on the interior today


----------



## scottnkat

it's coming together well - so what engine does this have


----------



## Vegar

The engine is a 351 small block with 2 Superchargers mounted in front. Painted the engine earlier today(ford medium blue ish...) and have just done some detail work to it and some other parts. Its coming together really well, and its been a very fun build so far, much because i have a 87 Thunderbird project car


----------



## pejota

The "T" looks fantastic! Matter of fact, i picked one up for myself. 

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Vegar

pejota said:


> The "T" looks fantastic! Matter of fact, i picked one up for myself.
> 
> Thanks for the pics!


Thanks Pejota

Im very happy with how it turned out, myself. Good luck with your own kit, im looking forward to see it:thumbsup:


----------



## Vegar

Interior is in place, and im working on engine and exhaust.


----------



## DOM-19

Vegar, chassis is coming out perfect,it looks great all parts are put together to the "tee" --dom


----------



## Vegar

DOM-19 said:


> Vegar, chassis is coming out perfect,it looks great all parts are put together to the "tee" --dom


Thanks Dom. Im very happy with it too. So far im very happy with the quality of the parts, they fit together really well, and this came out in 1990.... 
Looks like im going to paint the body white, and black trim. I think these cars look great in white, and my own 87 Thunderbird was withe when it was new.


----------



## scottnkat

looking good Vegar - can't wait to see the engine in place and hooked up


----------



## Vegar

scottnkat said:


> looking good Vegar - can't wait to see the engine in place and hooked up


Here it is Scott

Wheels mounted, engine, superchargers, plumbing and a GO BABY GO bottle in the back


----------



## Rondo

That is a cool engine set up. Must have taken a ton of engineering in the 1/1 car.

Good choice on the "Nozzz" but don't try running "Nitro meth" cuz only bee otches do that. (Knowledge gleaned from "Fast and Fumerous part...who cares".) :lol::jest:


----------



## Vegar

Rondo said:


> That is a cool engine set up. Must have taken a ton of engineering in the 1/1 car.
> 
> Good choice on the "Nozzz" but don't try running "Nitro meth" cuz only bee otches do that. (Knowledge gleaned from "Fast and Fumerous part...who cares".) :lol::jest:


I have grown up with the Fast & Furious movies, i was 16 when the first came out in 2001. Best part was and always will be when Dom fired up the Charger


----------



## Rondo

Yeah, the Chevelle did it for me and the Yenko Camaro, too. They use a lot of cool cars but once in a while (OK, frequently) they put in some goofy car stunt that just makes me shake my head. 

Can't really think of any better movies, though, for pure car porn. Maybe "Gone in 60 seconds"?

I think if I were an outlaw street racer, my weapon of choice would be a Z06 Vette with all the C6R upgrades I could fund. Or a ZR1 to start with, hmmm. Unless it was going to be strictly straight line of course. Then the options are unlimited.


----------



## Vegar

Rondo said:


> Yeah, the Chevelle did it for me and the Yenko Camaro, too. They use a lot of cool cars but once in a while (OK, frequently) they put in some goofy car stunt that just makes me shake my head.
> 
> Can't really think of any better movies, though, for pure car porn. Maybe "Gone in 60 seconds"?
> 
> I think if I were an outlaw street racer, my weapon of choice would be a Z06 Vette with all the C6R upgrades I could fund. Or a ZR1 to start with, hmmm. Unless it was going to be strictly straight line of course. Then the options are unlimited.


Gone in 60 seconds is one of my favorite car movies. You also have Vanishing Point, both the original and the remake(1997?). That Hemi Challenger sounds great 

We dont have much straight roads here, so for street racing i would need something that can corner well. Maybe a classic with a pro touring setup, like Mark Stielow`s Camaros and the Big Red Camaro


----------



## Rondo

I've got the original VP but somehow never got around to watching it. There was a remake? Have to look that up. Dirty Mary and Crazy Larry was pretty cool too. Two Lane Blacktop. :thumbsup:

OH, Big Red! What an incredible car. Doesn't seem like it should work yet there it is. A local collector has some Porsche racecars including a 917K. That would be fun. Maybe license it as a kit car. lol He has his own road course and hill climb.

Hey, sorry to highjack you Vegar.


----------



## Vegar

No problem Rondo 

I have both the original VP and the remake. I have seen that one, more than the original. I have not seen Two Lane Black Top or Dirty Mary and Crazy Larry yet, but i will see if i can find them 
Forgot to mention Smokey and the Bandit movies and Cannonball, a lot of great cars and chase scenes there too Dazed and Confused has some great cars and a little driving too.

Those 917s are awesome racecars.
Here is a link for a "nice" Prosche collection: http://dedeporsche.wordpress.com/tag/porsche-917/


----------



## s.moe

Hey,, Vegar......How's the Ankle doing, my Friend ?? Better I hope......
You should be getting close to having those screw's removed, Right ???

The '25 T Dragster look's Great...I really like the way it turned out....Very nice work...
And the T-Bird look's like it'll be a nice build as well.....Looking forward to seeing more of it when done.....

MOE


----------



## Vegar

s.moe said:


> Hey,, Vegar......How's the Ankle doing, my Friend ?? Better I hope......
> You should be getting close to having those screw's removed, Right ???
> 
> The '25 T Dragster look's Great...I really like the way it turned out....Very nice work...
> And the T-Bird look's like it'll be a nice build as well.....Looking forward to seeing more of it when done.....
> 
> MOE


Hi Moe

How are you?
Im hoping to get one of the screws removed sometime during the next month, the rest of them will stay, along with the two plates. 
Im very happy with how the 25 T Dragster and the T-Bird turned out, and im happy to hear you like them Im hoping to paint the T-Bird body this weekend, and then i have to put it away, until i get a hold of taillights and rear window for it. In the meantime i`ve started to complete my 55 Chevy pickup. Got the windows in yesterday And im also going to complete a 70 Challenger 340 T/A while im waiting for parts

Vegar


----------



## Vegar

Finally, its looking like a Pickup


----------



## scottnkat

looks cool, man! love the old-style look it has


----------



## Vegar

scottnkat said:


> looks cool, man! love the old-style look it has


Thanks


----------



## CorvairJim

I'm usually more into "Shiny", but this old pickup is looking GOOD!


----------



## Vegar

CorvairJim said:


> I'm usually more into "Shiny", but this old pickup is looking GOOD!


Thanks


----------



## Rondo

Cool truck! Did the fuel injection come with it?

That is an awesome Porsche collection that you linked to. I spent the rest of that night watching Youtube videos starting with the Derek Bell 956 one. Got a little car sick just watching that one.


----------



## Vegar

Rondo said:


> Cool truck! Did the fuel injection come with it?
> 
> That is an awesome Porsche collection that you linked to. I spent the rest of that night watching Youtube videos starting with the Derek Bell 956 one. Got a little car sick just watching that one.


Thanks Rondo

The fuel injection came from a 55 Nomad kit(amt), the wheels are from other kits as well. Working on some details on it now.

That is an awesome Porsche collection indeed


----------



## DOM-19

Very nicely done truck, paint nice & smooth, engine jobneat,looks like it been used on road --dom


----------



## Vegar

DOM-19 said:


> Very nicely done truck, paint nice & smooth, engine jobneat,looks like it been used on road --dom


Thanks Dom


----------



## Vegar

Finally got the T-Bird body painted. I ended up with going for flat white color. Still working on the final details on the 55 Pickup. The weather here have been amazing the last week, so i have not done much building....


----------



## Vegar

Did a quick build of this 426 Hemi from a Revell 1968 Charger kit.


----------



## Rondo

That's a great looking Hemi. I have considered the engine in the AMT 71 Charger street machine to be an excellent street Hemi but the Revell engine you show may be better. The accessories and mounts in particular. Have to look into that.


----------



## Vegar

Rondo said:


> That's a great looking Hemi. I have considered the engine in the AMT 71 Charger street machine to be an excellent street Hemi but the Revell engine you show may be better. The accessories and mounts in particular. Have to look into that.


Thanks Rondo

Im very happy with the quality of the Revell kits i have.


----------



## Vegar

Finished opening up the grille and drilling the bumpers on my 57 Pickup. A new paint job and they are ready


----------



## 71 Charger 500

That grill looks fantastic!


----------



## Vegar

71 Charger 500 said:


> That grill looks fantastic!


Thanks

Im just waiting for it to bed a little warmer outside, then i will paint it and the bumpers.

Quick question: I see some hobby shops sell superglue... Is that made spesific for plastic? Or can i use superglue from a regular hardware store?


----------



## scottnkat

Superglue from hobby shops is the same as superglue from a regular store.


----------



## Vegar

Thanks Scott  

Do you have to remove paint from the area that you apply glue to?


----------



## 71 Charger 500

You don't really "have" to remove the paint but it works better if you do. It will also fog clear parts and chrome parts so use it sparingly on those kinds of parts.


----------



## Vegar

71 Charger 500 said:


> You don't really "have" to remove the paint but it works better if you do. It will also fog clear parts and chrome parts so use it sparingly on those kinds of parts.


Thanks  Right now i have 2 different types of glue from Revell. Contacta Clear and Contacta Professional. I use the Prof. in general and the Clear for clear parts... I have used it on painted parts too, since it doesnt mess up the paint like the other Prof. glue does. But it stays flexible, so its not so good for holding stuff that has some tension or holds weight. 

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Vegar

:woohoo: FINISHED :woohoo:


----------



## s.moe

Hey,, Vegar....Your '57 Chevy pick-up look's Great,,,, Nice touches with all the extra work on it.....:thumbsup:

How's the Ankle doing ??? Better I hope.....

I caught your Post's over on the "INN" Site..... Welcome Aboard, over there......

Guess you caught where I've been Hiding out at Lately.....LOL

MOE


----------



## Vegar

s.moe said:


> Hey,, Vegar....Your '57 Chevy pick-up look's Great,,,, Nice touches with all the extra work on it.....:thumbsup:
> 
> How's the Ankle doing ??? Better I hope.....
> 
> I caught your Post's over on the "INN" Site..... Welcome Aboard, over there......
> 
> Guess you caught where I've been Hiding out at Lately.....LOL
> 
> MOE


Thanks  

My ankle is getting better, had one screw removed 2 weeks ago, and im removing the stitches tomorrow Have been walking around without crutches all day, even with the training i have done since surgery, its still very stiff. But it is progress 

Seems i caught a bunch of you guys


----------



## CorvairJim

You really captured the feel of the era with this one, Vegar! I generally don't go for the primered look but you made it work. Opening up the grille was certainly worthwhile. It can be tricky to apply decals over primer or flat paint without "silvering" around the edges - great work there too. May I assume you usedthe old trick of shooting a glosscoat over the primer, applying the decals, then spraying a dullcoat?


----------



## Vegar

CorvairJim said:


> You really captured the feel of the era with this one, Vegar! I generally don't go for the primered look but you made it work. Opening up the grille was certainly worthwhile. It can be tricky to apply decals over primer or flat paint without "silvering" around the edges - great work there too. May I assume you usedthe old trick of shooting a glosscoat over the primer, applying the decals, then spraying a dullcoat?


Thanks Jim 

I dont have any clearcoat on this one. I was thinking about spraying glosscoat on it after i did the decals just to add some protection, but i wasnt sure if i would like it, and didnt want to mess up the flat look.


----------



## Rondo

The truck looks great! You got the stance just right. It's amazing that the hood will go over those tall stacks. I'm with Jim on the decals. Figured you must have taken some steps to make them go on so well. They just about look painted on.


----------



## CorvairJim

I almost forgot to mention... I love those tires on it! I want a set - or two, or three - of them! :thumbsup:


----------



## Vegar

Rondo said:


> The truck looks great! You got the stance just right. It's amazing that the hood will go over those tall stacks. I'm with Jim on the decals. Figured you must have taken some steps to make them go on so well. They just about look painted on.


Thanks Rondo


----------



## Vegar

CorvairJim said:


> I almost forgot to mention... I love those tires on it! I want a set - or two, or three - of them! :thumbsup:


Jim, the tires came from AMTs Double T kit. You can get the rear slicks in AMT Performance Pack, but i dont know if they have letters on them...


----------



## Vegar

Vegar said:


> Jim, the tires came from AMTs Double T kit. You can get the rear slicks in AMT Performance Pack, but i dont know if they have letters on them...


Here is a link for it: http://www.modelroundup.com/product-p/amt-pp-001.htm


----------



## Vegar

I have too many unfinished kits laying around, 10-12 of them i think, so its time to get things done... First up, is my 41 Willys Coupe. The chassie and interior was completed awhile ago, and i painted the body yesterday.


----------



## CorvairJim

Vegar said:


> I have too many unfinished kits laying around, 10-12 of them I think, so its time to get things done...


Only 10-12? You need to stock up! I have 5 times that number, easily! The Willys looks great so far - keep up the good work.



Vegar said:


> Here is a link for it: http://www.modelroundup.com/product-p/amt-pp-001.htm


Thanks for the link. I'll definitely have to look into them. At the price, they look well worth it.


----------



## Vegar

Thanks Jim  

There are so many cool kits i want. I will stack up once i get back to work


----------



## DOM-19

Great job vegar---dom


----------



## Vegar

Thanks Dom


----------



## Vegar

She is done!!


----------



## Vegar

Next project in line is this 70 Challenger 340 T/A. 
I painted everything 2 years ago. Body, interior and chassie is kept like it was, in dark green and flat black. I still have some details left on body and interior. Engine, exhaust and wheels got a make over, to make it look stock. No chrome on this one, those parts have been painted either flat black or aluminium.


----------



## dge467

Nice modeling! You build some cool stuff. That Challenger is looking good!


----------



## Vegar

dge467 said:


> Nice modeling! You build some cool stuff. That Challenger is looking good!


Thanks dge467 

Assembled the chassie this morning:


----------



## Vegar

Interior is done.


----------



## Schwinnster

Nice looking builds you got going Vegar :thumbsup::thumbsup: Love the green on your Wild Willys  Nice details on that Challenger, and that '57 pickup.. *That is awesome looking!* How much would you charge me to make me a 1:1 version of that '57? I got a 2006 Dodge Grand Caravan I could maybe trade for it 

Sorry to hear you aren't working, and that you broke your ankle. Broke my left pinky a few years ago, and I still got 2 screws in it. That one loose screw in my head finally fell out tho..... :jest: Keep up the good work Buddy


----------



## Vegar

Great to see you back John 

I thought you would like my 57  Would be cool to see a 1:1 version of it:thumbsup: I have too much w.i.p. laying around, so it was time to finish them. 

I got laid off just before i joined this forum last year, and was one week away from getting back to work when i broke my ankle. I have been walking for about 3 weeks now, and its getting better and better

How are you?


----------



## s.moe

Hey,, Vegar......The '70 Dodge is looking Great....

Glad to here the Ankle is doing better, Too...


----------



## Vegar

s.moe said:


> Hey,, Vegar......The '70 Dodge is looking Great....
> 
> Glad to here the Ankle is doing better, Too...


Thanks Moe


----------



## Vegar

Got a package today, from far, far, away 
Expecting one next week too 










Got some decal sheets as well, so now i can finish a 62 Bel Air, that came with "old reliable" decals, wich just curled up. It will now get the CarolinaThunder decals.


----------



## scottnkat

Cool, Vegar - isn't getting new stuff fun?


----------



## Schwinnster

*Wow Vegar!* :woohoo: That's what I call a *PACKAGE!!! *You must be back to work, eh? And looks like you're going to have to get to work...... Got a lot to do there before the _next _PACKAGE arrives! 

I just got a package yesterday too-- '53 'Vette, '58 Impy, and '59 Galaxie Skyliner. Plan on putting the 'Vette on the salt flats (with my '50 Ford Saltster--if I ever get it done) and the Impy and Galaxie are gonna be curbside Rats-- still need a late '50s Mopar for that group.

I remember somebody posting up pics of that *Challenger 1* model that someone had built--- very aptly named methinks  I'm looking forward to seeing yours come together.


----------



## Vegar

Scott: its always fun getting new stuff 

John: Im not back at work yet, but hopfully i will be in a month or two. It turned out i got some rufund on my tax report, so i gave myself a treat  
I have another package in customs, im looking forward to get it next week 
I had a look at the Challenger last night, looks like a fun and challenging build 

58 Impala and 53 Vette are both beautiful cars As i was ordering this time, i saw a Revell 53/54 Vette with Panamerica racing decals wich i really wanted, but it will have to be some other time. I remember seeing your 50 - Saltster, that would be a awesome lineup with your Vette


----------



## Vegar

Stacking up - Part 2


----------



## Schwinnster

*Ooohh--* nice second package Vegar-- I'll take those wheels & tires and you can keep the rest-- OK? I could use one of those scoops tho; first choice is the one off the Tbird........ but if I have to, I guess I can make do with the one off the Chebby, since it will be going on my '53 Vette salt flat car. Thanks 

Just kidding  So nice to have a stash, eh? I've considered getting a set or two of those wheels & tires for some dirt track racers somewhere down the road....... Looking forward to what you're going to put them on, and see what they're like. I've picked up a few NASCAR kits cheap at my LHS just for parts-- the wheels & tires especially, but lots of other parts I can use too-- even if they're 1/24 scale-- just makes the wheels/tires a little bigger on my 1/25 racers

I'd tell you to have fun, but I think you are already! :thumbsup:


----------



## Vegar

Hi John
Im like a kid at christmas 

Wheels and tires are going on a 68 Charger. 10 inch wide front and back. Doing a quick mock-up i see i should have a 8 inch set at the front, but there is no rush yet. Im 80-90% finished with the Thunderbird kit, but the one i got was missing the taillights and the rear window had some scratches, so this one is a parts car. It have a lot of cool speed parts that might come in handy one day The 55 Sportsman is a parts car as well, already have one from before. Im gonna use the decals from the new, on the one in progress since i decided i wasnt happy with the paint after i put the decals on  One of those scoops should look cool on a 53 Vette


----------



## Schwinnster

Yeah Vegar-- Christmas is _good_!

What's your Charger going to be-- street racer? Oh well, we'll see.

I'm still thinking about what I'm going to do with the Vette. On one hand I was thinking a blown 409 in it, requiring some sort of big scoop, and maybe an airplane type canopy....... but now, if I find two Chevy straight 6 cyls in my stash-- I'm thinking an *I-12*, :jest:with the rear 6 sitting beside the driver  and just a simple low windscreen. Of course *that* will require some rear axle mods..... 

It'a all fun-- the shopping for them, getting them, thinking what to do with them, and then finally doing them and showing them off. Later:wave:


----------



## Vegar

This is my inspiration for the Charger: http://www.hotrod.com/featuredvehicles/45098_1968_dodge_charger/photo_01.html

That Corvette of yours sounds very interesting, thats for sure 
Have you thought about mounting the engines side by side like they did on dragsters? 
Whatever you deside to do, im sure its gonna be a awesome build 

And you are right about the whole prosess of this hobby being fun, i can sit for hours doing research online and thinking about how to build.

Later John :wave:


----------



## Schwinnster

Vegar said:


> This is my inspiration for the Charger: http://www.hotrod.com/featuredvehicles/45098_1968_dodge_charger/photo_01.html


*Whoa!* That's one _mean_ looking Charger-- not sure I like that grille area, but I can see how you'd be inspired-- That's going to be a killer model!

Have a good day Vegar


----------



## Vegar

The grille is not pretty, but there is something with it that draws me towards that car, and the overall look is MEAN  And the Charger already is the ultimate badguy car Imagine driving around and suddenly that frontend appears in your rearview mirror, like McQueens Mustang did in Bullit... :thumbsup:

Have a great day John


----------



## slotto

Amazing stuff there Vegar. Everything is so clean. Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Vegar

Thanks Slotto:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

nice builds.


----------



## Vegar

1951 Kaiser henry J


----------



## Vegar

Henry J


----------



## Vegar

Mustang GT


----------



## scottnkat

they both look great, Vegar

love the interior on the Henry J and the blue goes great with the Mustang


----------



## dge467

Nice builds! The Henry J is awesome!


----------



## Vegar

Thanks


----------



## Vegar

Sleepless nights are so much fun  At least i get stuff done at my work desk. 
This is the frame for the Revell #25 Roush Racing Mustang. Its a really nice and detailed kit


----------



## scottnkat

I like the BBS wheels!


----------



## DOM-19

*Vegar*

Vegar, both cars look great ---mustang looks good in blue--dom


----------



## Vegar

Thanks Scott and Dom 

Its amazing what a color can do for a car  The Mustang looked a little boring on the box, so i just had to do something to it. Its buildt box stock, the only change is the colors. Im very happy with how it turned out. Im glad you liked it too


----------



## dge467

Nice detail on the Roush Mustang. Looking good!


----------



## Vegar

Thanks Dge467


----------



## Vegar

Making progress....


----------



## scottnkat

looking good there


----------



## Vegar

Thanks Scott 

The chassie is completed


----------



## scottnkat

Looking pretty cool, Vegar


----------



## Vegar

Thanks Scott 

I did the decals for the front this evening, sadly the bigger decals curled up
when i pulled them of the sheet. I was able to use the smaller ones.
Im not sure on what to put on the rest of the body yet,
but here is the front end:


----------



## scottnkat

front end is looking good - can't wait to see the rest of the body


----------



## Vegar

Thanks 

Ijust need to figure out what decals i wanna use


----------



## Skymnky261

Thats a cool build,,,I have the IMSA Mustang yet to do,,,love the road race cars,,nice job


----------



## Vegar

Thanks Skymnky261  
This have been a fun kit to build. I would like to get the IMSA 93 model Camaro as well. Its got a similar chassie. I have put together a 88 Thunderbird pro street chassie as well, and i have to say Revell did a great job with these kits


----------



## Pete McKay

Vegar, I think Patto's makes a replacement sheet for that car. You may want to check out his site.


----------



## Vegar

Thanks Pete 

Looks like he dont have the sheet for mine, but i found some other Mustang sheets. Im gonna pick something from the sheets i have, but thanks for sharing that site  It might come in handy later


----------



## Pete McKay

Slixx has a few Mustang sheets too, but I think they're the more current T/A cars and now the 1980's models. I had one other source, Mike's Decals, but he didn't have any Mustang Trans Am decals in stock.


----------



## Vegar

I have some Slixx sheets laying around here, and im getting some new ones this week i hope. I have used Slixx on 2 or 3 builds so far, and im very happy with them. Before that i used to mix up what i had left from older kits.


----------



## Vegar

Picked up these today


----------



## Pete McKay

Such a deal. Let me know what the '57 Ford looks like, I'm leaning towards getting one next week. I hope it's a new tool and not a straight reissue.


----------



## Vegar

Hey Pete

The 57 Ford looks good. I found this review on youtube, heres what this guy said about it:


----------



## Pete McKay

Oh yeah, I'm subscribed to him already....should have known that. Thanks.


----------



## Vegar

Pete McKay said:


> Oh yeah, I'm subscribed to him already....should have known that. Thanks.




There are some very nice details on this one. Like he said in the video you get a seperated frame, floors and exhaust. There is also fuel lines for both carb setups.


----------



## Vegar

The SCCA Mustang GT is finished, here she is :


----------



## Vegar

The SCCA Mustang GT is finished, here she is :


----------



## Pete McKay

On Friday I'm going to order about $200 worth of kits, I think it's time I start putting my collection back together. I loved building the older SCCA Mustangs, the Revell I believe that came out before this one. This one looks interesting, I may have to take a shot at one of them as well.


----------



## Vegar

Be sure to post a pic of them when they arrive, its always fun to see what others get 

This was the biggest order i have placed. About 300 U.S dollars, but thats included shipping to norway.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Pete McKay said:


> Such a deal. Let me know what the '57 Ford looks like, I'm leaning towards getting one next week. I hope it's a new tool and not a straight reissue.


New tool, Pete. Good to see you back too!


----------



## scottnkat

Looks real nice, Vegar - you did a fine job

Hey, Mo and Pete - hope you two are doing well


----------



## Pete McKay

Scott, doing better. , Mo, yeah I'm back...sort of hard to give up 6+ years of service and 60 pages of my garage. I need to get some batteries in my DSLR to show the project I just finished.


----------



## dge467

Nice Mustang! Awesome job!


----------



## Vegar

Thanks guys


----------



## Pete McKay

OK, you inspired me, went and got a Corvette C5-R today, first installment of the build is on my channel.


----------



## Vegar

Wow, that really nice to hear Pete 

I have to say the same to you, your builds have been very inspiring to me. In fact the dragster engine you built from Gibson Engines is how i found this site in the first place

Thanks


----------



## Pete McKay

Not a problem. I've been hanging around in a few difference sections here for a while, I can't believe I actually took almost a year off and still had as big a string as I have. I was only able to order about 6 kits today, less than $100. Forgot about the football party I had to help finance. Good thing our team won!!!


----------



## Vegar

Pete McKay said:


> Good thing our team won!!!




New kit on the workbench - a 1969 Chevy Nova COPO

It will be fairly stock, im adding a rollbar, traction bars and some exhaust tweaks. The chrome is stripped off, and those parts will be painted aluminium.


----------



## Pete McKay

I made a pair of Lakewood style traction bars for mine when I did that car, I used some 0.10" square stock. You can just see them under these cars.


----------



## Vegar

I got mine from another nova kit i got. The rollbar and traction bars are from the Nova Special Edition kit. The rest of the car will be stock. I havent done much scratch building before, just trying to work with the parts i have.. I have found a few dealers for Evergreen products here at home lately, so i should just order some supplies and try building some stuff. 

Anyway, i got the frame, suspension and engine parts painted... Some detail work left, but i should have a complete chassie soon


----------



## Pete McKay

I use Plastruct 0.125 square to make mine. Looks like I may be doing a tutorial on that soon.


----------



## Vegar

Some of the paint work for the Nova


----------



## Vegar

Finally got some work done tonight


----------



## Vegar

Wheels and interior painted


----------



## Vegar




----------



## Vegar




----------



## scottnkat

Body looks good, man!


----------



## Vegar

Thanks Scott 

The Nova interior is done, along with the body trim....




























I also did some work on my garage diorama, more pics in the diorama section.


----------



## scottnkat

He he - nice to see that extra time you got was put to good use - this car is coming right along. I like the garage.


----------



## Skymnky261

wow,dig the garage set,,novas looks great also!


----------



## Vegar

Thanks guys


----------



## dge467

Nice work Vegar! The car and shop look great!


----------



## Vegar

Thanks dge467 

The Nova is finished


----------



## Vegar

Second batch of pics:


----------



## dge467

It came out nice! I like the burnt rubber on the rear quarters.


----------



## scottnkat

looks great, Vegar - nice job


----------



## Vegar

Thanks dge467 and Scott 

Those burnt rubber decals worked out better than i thought they would  
They came from another 69 Nova kit i have. I also got the rollbar and traction bars from that kit. The exhaust syst is the stock one that came with this kit, i only cut out the tail section of it.


----------



## Vegar

Completed this 1970 Challenger T/A this evening after its been put away a few times.


----------



## Vegar




----------



## scottnkat

Looks really nice, Vegar - nice to see this one done


----------



## Vegar

Thanks Scott


----------



## dge467

The Challenger looks nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Vegar

Thanks dge467

Next one to bet placed on the shelf is this one. 
1988 Ford Thunderbird Pro Street


----------



## Vegar




----------



## scottnkat

Looks nice, Vegar - you did well


----------



## Vegar

Thanks Scott


----------



## dge467

The T-Bird looks great! I built one of those years ago.


----------



## Vegar

Thanks Dge467


----------

